# Adcock & Shipley 1ES mill info wanted



## Powderhorn01 (Nov 25, 2012)

I am trying to find out some basic info about a Adcock & Shipley 1ES  horizontal mill.  It is One of the ones marked Bridgeport, for here in  the US.

1. What is the size of the table?
2. What is the Rise & Fall on the table?
3. What is the travel on the table?
4. What is the footprint of the base?
5. What is the spindle taper?
6. What is the weight?

Tony's  site lacks a lot of info that I need.  I have a chance to pick one up  for a reasonable price, that looks to be in fair shape. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

